# Lady Gaga



## Tarvos

Is a better pop artist than everyone except Katy Perry. Because Katy Perry is the best. But Lady Gaga is a close second. I love that squirrel's hits.

(also discuss pop music here)


----------



## Harlequin

Lady Gaga is my Jesus. <3


----------



## foreign contaminant

umm.. i like kylie minogue. does that count? :x there's annie, too, but annie's not really popular.

i like lady gaga as a person. she seems very smart. at the same time, i can't really get into her songs. after i saw an interview of her, i dislike that people will pigeonhole her as the one who wears all those outrageous clothes. eh.

i'm thinking i like european pop music more than american pop music. i feel like american pop music, bar a few singers - like katy perry, lady gaga, etc. - talks down to me when i listen to it, which i dislike so much. foreign pop music doesn't make me feel that way; people like kylie, annie, and especially robyn, approach the same subjects with superior intelligence, which makes it so much more endearing to me.


----------



## spaekle

I love Lady Gaga. :D I should get on listening to her new album. I've heard Bad Romance and it's pretty cool, but nothing else.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Lady GaGa is amazing. I secretly hope she is a hermaphrodite, but doesn't reveal it until she's a globe-conquering musical success with a decade-spanning career behind her.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

She's alright.


----------



## Tarvos

also i love the irony of this thread that I am the one starting it and I am the one that listens to obscure music and stuff


----------



## Minish

This thread... amuses me.

I haven't listened to much of her stuff, but it seems alright. I just wish her songs weren't so overtly sexual, makes for really boring and slightly uncomfortable listening.

I don't listen to much (non-Japanese) pop, but I _am_ a big fan of Taylor Swift. :D Her stuff is great and she's really talented.


----------



## M&F

The only pop artist I've heard and liked is Michael Jackson (whose stuff I already liked before he died, fyi).

Lady Gaga's musics aren't _bad_, but, to be honest, I find them kinda annoying.


----------



## departuresong

I adore Lady Gaga as a person, but her music leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Dinru

"Poker Face" gets stuck in my head. Otherwise, I haven't really gotten into her music. She seems like she's awesome as a person, though.


----------



## J.T.

I like a few of her songs, and she's definitely better than most other female singers around today (although in a world where Miley Cyrus can become popular, that's not saying much), but she's not quite my favorite artist of all time. I don't mind Katy Perry either, but Lady Gaga has more good songs in my opinion.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Watershed, how the hell can you listen to Poker Face six times straight without wanting to kill yourself? If I listened to it three times in a row I'd probably start searching for a knife of some sort, and by the time the song played for the fifth time I'd probably have made a makeshift noose of some sort and would put my head in it.


----------



## ultraviolet

> "Poker Face" gets stuck in my head.


CAN'T READ MY
CAN'T READ MY

yeah I like Lady Gaga. Katy Perry's okay, but I think I like Lady Gaga better. I remember in an interview she had here she was asked what she'd call herself if she was a man... and she said Lady Gaga. c:

I also adore Mika, but I think I'm the only person who does so. :<



> Watershed, how the hell can you listen to Poker Face six times straight without wanting to kill yourself?


Where did he say that he listened to Poker Face six times straight? o.O


----------



## Coloursfall

ultraviolet said:


> I also adore Mika, but I think I'm the only person who does so. :<


asad;fdas *latch*

Mika is _awesome._ He reminds me of Freddy Mercury, too ;w;

Big Girls [You are Beautiful] is made of winsause.


----------



## ultraviolet

:D :D :D

Blue Eyes and By the Time are currently my favourite songs :3 Have you heard any of The Boy Who Knew Too Much?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Katy Perry > Lady Gaga = Britney Spears > Taylor Swift >>>>>>>>>>>> Miley Cyrus.

Just my opinion.

By the way, WATERSHED LIKING LADY GAGA? IT'S A SIGN OF THE APOCALYPSE!!!! ARGH!!!!!! XD


----------



## Tarvos

Kam said:


> Watershed, how the hell can you listen to Poker Face six times straight without wanting to kill yourself? If I listened to it three times in a row I'd probably start searching for a knife of some sort, and by the time the song played for the fifth time I'd probably have made a makeshift noose of some sort and would put my head in it.


It's more like 20.

Also people know 'cos of my last.fm sig


----------



## ultraviolet

> Lady Gaga = Britney Spears


_what_

please tell me how you arrived at this conclusion


----------



## Minish

Oh God, never mind Poker Face, he's listened to Hot 'n' Cold by Katy Perry! :<

Katy Perry is pretty godawful. Not to mention her song Ur So Gay makes me want to stab myself.


----------



## Erif

I'm pretty surprised by this thread. I thought it'd be full of hate-

Well, here's some new found hate. I can't _stand_ this woman, as a singer or as a "person". She makes me want to bash my head in. kbai


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

ultraviolet said:


> I also adore Mika, but I think I'm the only person who does so. :<


_you are not alone_

Also I like Lilly Allen more than Katy Perry is this wrong

And in general pop talk my favourite band is Pet Shop Boys, so er.


----------



## Tarvos

Cirrus said:


> Oh God, never mind Poker Face, he's listened to Hot 'n' Cold by Katy Perry! :<
> 
> Katy Perry is pretty godawful. Not to mention her song Ur So Gay makes me want to stab myself.


Hot n Cold is in my top 50 songs on last.fm. Actually it might even be top 25.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten

As an elitist death metalhead, I can truely say that Lady Gaga is absolutely fantastic and that the haters on here have not managed to grasp the pure genius of her music. :D Not even joking, she's a great singer, she's got some amazing songs, and she's a lot more interesting than most of the generic clone singers cluttering up the charts these days. I haven't heard her new album yet but if it's anywhere near as good as the first I''ll be in for a right treat :D


----------



## Erif

Effigy of the Forgotten said:


> As an elitist death metalhead, I can truely say that Lady Gaga is absolutely fantastic and that the haters on here have not managed to grasp the pure genius of her music. :D Not even joking, she's a great singer, she's got some amazing songs, and she's a lot more interesting than most of the generic clone singers cluttering up the charts these days. I haven't heard her new album yet but if it's anywhere near as good as the first I''ll be in for a right treat :D


I guess you haven't listened to KT Tunstall. Or Regina Spektor. Or Priscilla Ahn. ZOINK! >:D

kbai.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten

I've listened to KT Tunstall, not the other two you mentioned though will have to check them out.


----------



## Erif

Oh, don't mind me, I'm just hatin' because I hate Lady Gaga (go figure). Priscilla Ahn is a great singer, but some of her songs are a little... boring. Regina Spektor is really interesting I think, but you have to have the aptitude for her stuff. You could check them both out, if you wanted.


----------



## Tarvos

Spektor is good


----------



## Minish

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> _you are not alone_
> 
> Also I like Lilly Allen more than Katy Perry is this wrong
> 
> And in general pop talk my favourite band is Pet Shop Boys, so er.


Lily Allen is pretty cool. :D

Now that Regina Spektor's been mentioned, I will take the opportunity to say that she is sooo the most awesome singer listed in this thread. Kind of in a different league to, uh, Lady GaGa.

Does anyone listen to Florence + the Machine? People say they're good but I really can't be bothered to dl some of their stuff and then hate it.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Or Regina Spektor.


okay I _love _Regina Spektor but there is no way in hell you can compare her to Lady Gaga, it's completely different music. The only similarities between them is that they sing and they're both  (?) girls.

I find KT Tunstall to be boring. :|

Cirrus: My boyfriend listens to Florence and the Machine and apparently it's good. But he likes everything, so idk. I haven't heard them myself.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

My class is making a magazine in Irish and Lady GaGa's The Fame charted at 9 in the top ten albums of the 00s.


----------



## Saith

I really really don't like her songs. They're crap. Though at least some of them go with the videos. Most female pop-artists tend to want their songs to be taken seriously while the only reason anyone buys them is for the so-close-to-but-not-quite nudity.
Lady Gaga, at least, embraces the fact that sex-appeal is all she actually has.
Also, she has a big, fat donkey dick. Which is awesome.

Oh and apparantly, Katy Perry was gay at some point, but she didn't make a big deal out of it, so it's all good.

Mika, though, I love. I'm, like, the only person I know who does, and I'm also the only person who doesn't ridicule me for it. But he's awesome.
Happy Ending is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## spaekle

I really can't get into Katy Perry's songs.

As a discussion about pop in general, I listen to a lot of old pop. Particularly 80's synthpop. I'm not sure if I've mentioned before how gay I am for Duran Duran. :I


----------



## foreign contaminant

lily allen is good stuff. i like regina spektor, too; "dance anthem of the 80s" is fantastic.

generally speaking, the pop bands/singers i've heard and liked include kylie minogue, OMD, donna summer (especially the electronic giorgio stuff), blondie, etc...

i don't really have a preference for pop. i love harmonies, so of course i like white-boy barbershop quartets. girl groups from the 60s are cool, too. disco's cool, at least to me, because i was weaned on house and electronic music. synthpop is okay (albeit there are significantly fewer bands in that genre i like) for the same reasons, but when done right, it can be incredible. i think you can say that for any kind of pop. the only decade that doesn't do it for me is the 90s, after grunge.

i don't know. i'd argue that most of my music is pop, despite the fact that it's not charting music. i'd have to guess that brian eno and black dice are the only musicians i like that don't make "pop" music.


----------



## glitchedgamer

As much as I detest the pop scene (I admit I'm very closed minded when it comes to all non-metal music), Poker Face was actually pretty good. And for someone like ME to say that, well it means Lady Gaga is doing something very right.


----------



## Mango

I am an enthusiastic Gaga supporter. I dressed up as her this past halloween. Dubbed myself "Laddie Gaga". Was a big hit.

I don't care if other people don't like her. To each their own, everyone has their own opinions and whatnot. What I don't like is when people say they want her to die or anything like that. I went into a huge rant on Facebook about her when one of my friends said in a status that he wanted "her and her career to die in a fire". 

Like her or not, you have to have some RESPECT for this woman. Her first two singles EVER (Just Dance and Poker Face) were number one on the charts, a feat not easily pulled off and hasn't been done by a woman since Madonna in the 80's (if I do believe). She writes her own music, she sings her own music, she choreographs her own music videos. Not a lot of "singers" today can account for those first two, which is just laughable.

YES, after watching Bad Romance (which I had on a constant loop for two days straight after I heard it for the first time) I will agree that she's slightly taking the piss now with her videos. Compare Bad Romance to Just Dance, her first video. Just Dance is a completely normal video; it's just people dancing. Bad Romance, although there IS something of a storyline in there somewhere, is totally just being weird for the sake of being weird, and I don't like that. Sure, Gaga, I supported you when you were being weird to be different, but now you're just doing it because you're trying to be "that performer".

Anyway, back on my original topic, whether you like her or not, you have to admit: the girl's got some STONES.

This thread is now about Lady Gaga's penis. Go.


----------



## Tarvos

My penis is bigger than hers.


----------



## M&F

At least she can tell other people to suck her dick.


----------



## Tarvos

So can I...


----------



## Tailsy

But it's funny when she does it!


----------



## departuresong

I like Lily Allen's music, but she's so ridiculously stupid that it's almost unbearable.


----------



## Harlequin

Lily Allen's not making any more music. Because it doesn't pay. 

BUT. GAGA OH LA LA~ I loveeeee Lady Gaga and it must be stated again.


----------



## ultraviolet

I want the black glasses she wears in Paparazzi.


----------



## #1 bro

lady gaga is cool. i really like her flamboyant, sexual, and bizarre aesthetics, it makes her probably the most entertaining top 40 artist (other than lil wayne or kanye west maybe), despite the fact that her music is pretty damn generic.

also, while i'm mentioning kanye west, why did they have to axe that whole "fame kills" thing? it honestly would have been the coolest thing ever! although i guess it's a moot point because they weren't coming to my city anyway.


----------



## JackPK

Old thread, yeah, but better to resurrect an old one than create a copy, I figured.

Opinions on Born This Way?

First I must confess that I'm a hardcore little monster, so of course I'm going to be biased positively. I think the lyrics are a little heavy-handed (as, I think, everyone thought when she leaked them last week), but in the context of the song I think they don't call undue attention to themselves (i.e. it works). I love the music, especially the synthesizer in the background of the chorus. (I can't think of any adjectives to help identify it other than maybe "metallic"?)

I'm predicting that it's catchy enough to hit #1 on the Hot 100, but I don't think it'll premiere there like lots of little monsters are hoping. Maybe around the time the music video comes out. Scratch that, it broke the iTunes record for fastest track to hit #1 after its release (3 hours). It's definitely going places.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Well, to be quite frank...I don't like it. At all. Listened to it a few times, but it's just not getting any better. It's my least favorite Gaga song, no contest. :<

Just sounds like layers of synth were piled on top of each other, and the lyrics contain far too much cheese for my tastes. Don't get me wrong, I like a bit of cliché in songs every now and again, but this sounds like less of a song and more of "this message was brought to you by Lady Gaga".

Aw well, I'm sure the rest of the album will be amazing.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

It's very catchy and poppy but... it feels too normal for Lady GaGa. It feels like any catchy song from the 80s. And also the lyrics are... I don't like them, really. And "Believe capital H-I-M (hey, hey, hey)," really? And yeah, "chola" and "orient"... good going there.

But hey, it's one song out of... whatever many songs she'll have. I'm hoping there'll be more like "Scheisse."


----------



## Michi

At first listen, I was EXTREMELY shocked at the sound, and that's a big thing considering how important Gaga is in my life. However, after a few listens, I gradually accepted her going back to a brighter, happier sound. I love The Fame Monster to death, but I think a return to the eccentric, happy, The Fame-era Gaga is a great thing. I have not only gotten used to the song, but I'm starting to love it about on the same level as her other singles. Here's a relative placement of how good I think it is, not including Brown Eyes or Speecless because they are very different from the rest of her songs:

1. Bad Romance
2. Paparazzi
3. Monster
4. Dance in the Dark
5. Born This Way
6. Telephone
7. Poker Face
8. Just Dance
9. Alejandro
10. So Happy I Could Die

As you can see, I believe Born This Way is a very good song. It is far different from the majority of her songs, but I think it's sort of somewhere in between "Dance In The Dark" and something like "Money Honey" or "The Fame," in that it has sounds that feel like a natural evolution from TFM but incorporate a good bit of the happier, more careless nature of The Fame.

This is also relevent to the Born This Way conversation so read it:
Born This Way registered the highest US radio debut ever, with over 2500 total plays and a massive 1838 mainstream radio plays in it's first day. The previous record, set only a month ago by Britney Spears' Hold It Against Me, was only 619 total plays.
Born This Way also became the fastest selling digital song in history, topping the US iTunes chart in less than 3 hours and topping the iTunes carts in 22 countries within 12 hours.
The song is expected to debut at #1 on the US Hot 100, making it the 1000th number one hit and extending Gaga to a record 8 consecutive top ten debut singles.

Lyric wise, it's amazing to me - I do NOT see the problem with the terms "chola" or "orient" as I have both Hispanic and Asian friends who do not take offense at all. The the part with "capital H-I-M?" She says it doesn't matter if you love him, ie. it doesn't matter if you believe in him. It also includes all theistic religions by not explicitly saying the Christian god. She is from a Catholic home so it is not a very surprising thing for her to passively mention God. In the parts where she does mention a god, it's only to say that he made you perfectly.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lili

I've had Bad Romance stuck in my head for three days now.  I LOVE IT


----------



## Shiny Grimer

> Lyric wise, it's amazing to me - I do NOT see the problem with the terms "chola" or "orient" as I have both Hispanic and Asian friends who do not take offense at all.


"Chola" is an _ethnic slur_. "Orient" is the equivalent of "negro." In addition, your friends don't represent the majority of Hispanic or Asian people. Respect that there are people who would take offense to this word because it _does_ have a history behind it.



> The the part with "capital H-I-M?" She says it doesn't matter if you love him, ie. it doesn't matter if you believe in him. It also includes all theistic religions by not explicitly saying the Christian god.


Oh, come on. She specifically says "believe H-I-M." That's a command to, you know, believe God. It also doesn't include all theistic religions; it includes all monotheistic religions, not the polytheistic ones. I don't mind songs that mention God; I'm just thinking it would have been way more inclusive if, you know, it didn't single out people who believed in a single god.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I was disappointed by Born This Way. GaGa usually has such intelligent lyrics, ones that require you to step back and think before your struck with realisation and her genius dawns on you. When I was listening to Born This Way, I may as well have had GaGa chiselling "It's okay to be gay" into the back of my skull.

Also yeah, ethnic slurs are not okay.


----------



## Noctowl

I like Lady gaga I suppose, though I haven't heard many of her songs.


----------



## Harlequin

Bleh. Born This Way was lame.


----------



## Aobaru

Born This Way, while having a good beat, came across to me as gimmicky. It's almost like it should be used as the theme song for the Human Rights Campaign rather than entertainment.


----------



## Tarvos

Born this way is fucking shite. One day fly


----------



## Lili

Awww.  I quite liked "Born This Way" :(


----------



## Tarvos

The Grammy's fucking suck.

That being said Gaga's fashion sense is obnoxious as shit


----------



## Michi

Tarvos said:


> That being said Gaga's fashion sense is obnoxious as shit


And that's like the entire point.


----------



## JackPK

I have to say, though, Cee-Lo totally out-Gaga'd Gaga. Aside from the egg and the pointless pipe organ, her entire performance was totally normal. And therefore, from her, unexpected.


----------



## shy ♡

I come bearing links. (Trigger warnings for cissexism.) 
Transphobia in Lady Gaga's "Telephone" Video?, 
Lady Gaga's vagina is offended, "I look like a transexual". 

Take this as you will.


----------



## Michi

Derpy Hooves said:


> I come bearing links. (Trigger warnings for cissexism.)
> Transphobia in Lady Gaga's "Telephone" Video?,
> Lady Gaga's vagina is offended, "I look like a transexual".
> 
> Take this as you will.


I take this as her not wanting to be percieved as something that she isn't. I don't think it's offensive that I don't want to be called transgender or transsexual or intersex or something when I am obviously not. I doubt she meant any harm to anyone by saying she's definitely a woman and was born a woman. In fact, she even mentions transgender individuals in the same verse as gay, straight, bisexual, and lesbian people in "Born This Way." I personally don't believe she'd exclude anyone with the intention of harm to them psychologically or physically.


----------



## shy ♡

That's certainly possible, however saying that her 'vagina is offended' is a terrible way of 'proving' that she is not trans. Also insinuating that you can possibly look transsexual does not help.


----------



## Michi

That's true. I think she should have worded things more carefully, instead of saying things that could be taken as offensive without realizing how offensive they could sound.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I've started warming up to Born This Way after the Grammys performance.

Also, Lady GaGa is definitely not transphobic.


----------



## shy ♡

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I've started warming up to Born This Way after the Grammys performance.
> 
> Also, Lady GaGa is definitely not transphobic.


I don't feel like you can say she 'definitely' is or isn't transphobic without actually, well, knowing her. I mean, what reason do you have for saying she definitely is or isn't anything? Just the interviews she's made, some of which have been unfortunate, others less so.

Either way, she's made some cissexist remarks, which don't help the lgbt movement she has claimed as her own.


----------



## Minish

I'd like to think that Gaga is revolutionary or a great mainstream spokesperson for the LGBT community, and she _has_ done quite a bit for it, I guess, but the fact remains that her music is just mostly very mediocre. Not to mention in interviews she more often than not seems a bit of an idiot.

Plus the whole 'chola' and transphobic business is a bit questionable. I don't understand why so many people I know like her, she doesn't actually seem that interesting. :(


----------



## JackPK

Zodiac said:


> That's true. I think she should have worded things more carefully, instead of saying things that could be taken as offensive without realizing how offensive they could sound.


"You're white, black, beige, chola descent / You're Lebanese, you're Orient"

cough


----------



## Aobaru

I don't think she was trying to be offensive at all. In fact, being offensive would kind of be antithetical to the point of the song, hmm?


----------



## Tailsy

Not intentionally being offensive does not grant anything you say immunity from actually being considered offensive.


----------



## Aobaru

Yes, of _course_ someone could take her lyrics offensively, but what would be the point? It's obvious she's very open-minded and supportive of the LGBT movement. As for the "chola" thing, all the word means is "a person of Mexican or Mexican-American descent who is associated with a particular Southwestern culture". There's nothing _inherently_ offensive about it; only popular culture has demonized it. She obviously meant it as a synonym of "hispanic". So if no offense was meant, why take offense?


----------



## JackPK

Aobaru said:


> Yes, of _course_ someone could take her lyrics offensively,


As many already have...



Aobaru said:


> As for the "chola" thing, all the word means is "a person of Mexican or Mexican-American descent who is associated with a particular Southwestern culture".


Wikipedia says, "Cholo is an *ethnic slur* created by Hispanics (criollos) in the 16th century, and it has been applied to individuals of mixed American Indian ancestry, or other racially mixed origin." Or for a more streetwise interpretation, just read the urbandictionary definitions. Chola is *far, far, far* from objective or inoffensive.



Aobaru said:


> There's nothing _inherently_ offensive about it; only popular culture has demonized it. She obviously meant it as a synonym of "hispanic". So if no offense was meant, why take offense?


It isn't difficult to tweak that argument to defend the use of the word n****r.

The big deal is that _yes,_ she's open-minded and outspoken for the LGBT community, _but_ these lyrics are using horribly closed-minded old-fashioned loaded stereotyping words as far as race goes. Being open-minded to one group does not automatically make a person open-minded to everyone, and it's even worse in this case because she presents herself as open-minded (and is, much more than a lot of people) but then she goes and writes this line.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of hers, and I love the song (except that line), but I think even if she didn't realize it, then somebody at some point in production should have pointed out, "Isn't this offensive? Isn't this counter to the entire point of the song?"

I have to ask, would you be offended if Martin Luther King, Jr. had used words like "fag" or "dyke" in his civil rights speeches? Because this is approximately the same thing, but with race and sexuality in opposite positions (and of course in popular music instead of politics).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

"You're white, black, beige, chola descent / You're Lebanese, you're Orient"

to

"You're white, black, beige, mixed Indian descent / You're Lebanese, you're Orient"

???

Not defending her here, but you do need to keep in mind that it's hard to stay politically correct while writing a song.


----------



## JackPK

Karkat Vantas said:


> "You're white, black, beige, chola descent / You're Lebanese, you're Orient"
> 
> to
> 
> "You're white, black, beige, mixed Indian descent / You're Lebanese, you're Orient"
> 
> ???
> 
> Not defending her here, but you do need to keep in mind that it's hard to stay politically correct while writing a song.


Off the top of my head an online rhyming dictionary, "You're white, black, beige, you're Indian / You're Asian and you're Libyan".

Still has the problem of pointing out a specific country to represent part of the world (Lebanon =/= Middle East, Libya =/= Africa), which is another beef I have with that line, and it changes the reference from Hispanics to Indians (which, for the sake of my rapidly-deteriorating strawman argument, I'm assuming means India Indians instead of Native Americans), but it still rhymes.

Heck, why is she referring to "white" AND "beige"? Why not "You're beige, black, brown..."? That's quite a bit (although exactly how much is arguable) less offensive than "chola".

Hm. This post is moving further and further from my original point.


----------



## Michi

Tarvos said:


> Is a better pop artist than everyone except Katy Perry. Because Katy Perry is the best. But Lady Gaga is a close second. I love that squirrel's hits.
> 
> (also discuss pop music here)


Wow I didn't even see the original post.
In my opinion, this is the current hierarchy:
Lady Gaga > Ke$ha > Katy Perry > everyone else > Britney Spears

I also checked their average chart success, and I was very surprised to learn that Ke$ha is on average more successful than Katy Perry. Of course, this doesn't count Ke$ha's "Blow" or Katy Perry's "E.T." as both songs are still climbing the charts. (And Gaga is obviously far more successful than either of them.)


And on a more important note: I do now believe Lady Gaga should have chosen different lyrics for Born This Way and I do not agree with the lyrics. However, the song will remain one of my favorites given the fact it's music is still amazing and the message she is trying to convey comes across quite clearly even with it's lyrics; she did not intend to hurt anyone, obviously.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I honestly don't understand the appeal of Ke§ha because all she seems to do is publish auto-tuned vapid songs while looking like she rolled in glitter after not showering for several weeks.


----------



## Michi

Ke$ha's appeal lies in the fun, senseless lyrics and the fun dance music. Not all pop needs to be deep or meaningful, and she's a perfect example about how people often just want to have fun with music. Plus, she does have some much more meaningful songs, which are all her best songs. The problem is, she doesn't release them to radio.

The reason I don't like Katy Perry as much as I like Ke$ha is probably because of the time of year. If it were summer, Katy Perry would be my #2 favorite artist. But Lady Gaga is always #1.


----------



## mewtini

Meh. Don't hate her, Just Dance is okay, I prefer *puts on sunglasses* CYNDI LAUPER!


----------



## MentheLapin

Zodiac said:


> Ke$ha's appeal lies in the fun, senseless lyrics and the fun dance music. Not all pop needs to be deep or meaningful, and she's a perfect example about how people often just want to have fun with music. Plus, she does have some much more meaningful songs, which are all her best songs. The problem is, she doesn't release them to radio.
> 
> The reason I don't like Katy Perry as much as I like Ke$ha is probably because of the time of year. If it were summer, Katy Perry would be my #2 favorite artist. But Lady Gaga is always #1.


My one problem with Kay-Dollar Sign-Haahh is that her songs are AutoTuned beyond belief, when she actually has quite a good singing voice.

_this topic has gone from 'lady gaga' to 'lady gaga, katy perry, ke$ha, and various other pop artists'_


----------



## shy ♡

This is why I hate Ke$ha. Also more reasons I hate her, plus Katy Perry and Taylor Swift. Also I don't like any of their music, so.


----------



## MentheLapin

Derpy Hooves said:


> This is why I hate Ke$ha. Also more reasons I hate her, plus Katy Perry and Taylor Swift. Also I don't like any of their music, so.


I actually quite like Ke$ha (not Katy Perry or Taylor Swift though) but that song just kinda changed my opinion of her and it sounds really similar to California Gurls in a weird way imo.

This is why Katy Perry sucks, actually.


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah, Katy Perry is just godawful in every fucking way. She makes herself appear so LGBT-positive, but when it comes to actually _being_ positive, well. That's another issue entirely.


----------



## JackPK

And so the Born This Way video is released...

My opinion? I'm feeling kind of "meh". I love the space imagery, but those sequences, the dance sequences, the skeleton guy sequences, etc weren't meshed very well together in my opinion. Mostly I don't like the direction of the video.

I'm also not too keen on the monologue at the beginning; she started talking about evil and the whole pendulum thing and "how can i protect something so perfect without evil" and then that entire plotline just stopped cold. Unless the skeleton guy sequence was supposed to be about evil? I have no idea, it really wasn't clear to me.

I think _Telephone_ is the last music video of Gaga's that I've actually understood and felt comfortable with.


----------



## Lili

I thought the Born This Way video was genious.  But then again I have an, er, different taste in things than other people.  I didn't like all the vagina-related symbols, though.  That was quite strange.


----------



## Aisling

I actually started liking "Born This Way" better after seeing the video, but maybe that's only because it's the second time I've heard the song. This video is not my favorite of hers, but the song is kind of growing on me. Racial slurs aside, it's pretty positive and feel-good and all that.

Just out of curiosity (since "nigger is in every rap song!" is apparently an invalid argument because rappers aren't trying to have the pretense of being open-minded or whatever like Gaga), what is your guys' opinion on the original lyrics of Michael Jackson's "They Don't Care About Us"? It's basically the same deal as Lady Gaga's lyrical choices in this song, only... Lady Gaga used the offending words in a grammatical context which makes more sense. More specifically, do you think his defense of the original lyrics justifies it? Why or why not?


----------



## shy ♡

Mostly I don't care for Born This Way because it really sounds _exactly_ like Express Yourself. And while I'm not the biggest Madonna fan, I am enough of one to go :| each time I hear Born This Way. 

... I don't really have an opinion on MJ's song.


----------



## Michi

Derpy Hooves said:


> This is why I hate Ke$ha. Also more reasons I hate her, plus Katy Perry and Taylor Swift. Also I don't like any of their music, so.


As for "Grow A Pear," yes it extremely offensive but it's catchy and I really don't mind it much. Sometime's I'll be inclined to skip it if it plays on my iPod and sometimes I might let it play.

As for Katy Perry, I don't really care if "SHE IS AN EXAMPLE OF EVERYTHING WRONG ABOUT THE PRESSURES ON WOMEN IN THIS OUR CURRENT ERA," as I don't see hardly anyone observing her behavior closely enough to be influenced by her in such a way that would have anything to do with pressures. I'd say 95% of the people who listen to her music will either dance to it or simply sing/hum/think along for it's catchiness. She still has many redeeming qualaties as a person and makes (IMO) great music.



Yoshiya Kiryu said:


> _this topic has gone from 'lady gaga' to 'lady gaga, katy perry, ke$ha, and various other pop artists'_


Well the OP did say to discuss pop music in general, sooo :P
Also, in reference to your last post (about the song sounding like California Gurls) have you heard how California Gurls sounds amazingly like TiK ToK?

As for the Born This Way video, I love it and it has a very interesting concept. The story is interesting as well. However, I suppose I might have been expecting more - I say it's only her third best, after Telephone and the obvious choice of Bad Romance. It's unrealistic to expect her to top those two videos, the latter of which is basically the biggest thing in pop music's recent history.
Oh, and I'm a huge Madonna fan too, and I don't think BTW is a ripoff of Express Yourself.


----------



## JackPK

(Disclaimer: I'm not really much of a fan of post-Like-a-Virgin Madge at all; the first time I heard Express Yourself was when the BTW comparisons started.) I have to say, though, that I hear nothing similar between the two songs, at least not any more than any other random Madge song and Gaga song. Vogue and Dance in the Dark were tons, tons more similar than BTW and Express Yourself. IMO these two songs are only getting compared because the message is roughly the same, Gaga already draws Madonna comparisons anyway, and pop music really doesn't differ from other pop music _that_ much ever.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I don't get what's with all the butterfly imagery in the Born This Way video. Seems hypocritical.


----------



## Tailsy

Zodiac said:


> As for "Grow A Pear," yes it extremely offensive but it's catchy and I really don't mind it much. Sometime's I'll be inclined to skip it if it plays on my iPod and sometimes I might let it play.
> 
> As for Katy Perry, I don't really care if "SHE IS AN EXAMPLE OF EVERYTHING WRONG ABOUT THE PRESSURES ON WOMEN IN THIS OUR CURRENT ERA," as I don't see hardly anyone observing her behavior closely enough to be influenced by her in such a way that would have anything to do with pressures. I'd say 95% of the people who listen to her music will either dance to it or simply sing/hum/think along for it's catchiness. She still has many redeeming qualaties as a person and makes (IMO) great music.









POINT
whoooooooosh
YOUR HEAD


----------



## Aobaru

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I have to say, though, that I hear nothing similar between the two songs, at least not any more than any other random Madge song and Gaga song. Vogue and Dance in the Dark were tons, tons more similar than BTW and Express Yourself. IMO these two songs are only getting compared because the message is roughly the same, Gaga already draws Madonna comparisons anyway, and pop music really doesn't differ from other pop music _that_ much ever.


^ This. I just compared the two and there are no explicit similarities. 

That being said, I actually liked the BTW video, though it's not on par with her other videos imo.


----------



## Automata heart

she understands how to write and preform a good pop song. i think she's pretty good.


----------



## Michi

If anyone else really cares, Lady Gaga has just ended her partnership with Target, who (as I believe was already said) financially supports various anti-LGBT organizations and people.


----------



## JackPK

Little Monster said:


> If anyone else really cares, Lady Gaga has just ended her partnership with Target, who (as I believe was already said) financially supports various anti-LGBT organizations and people.


For more information for those who haven't been following it, Gaga set up an exclusive deal for Target to release a deluxe edition of her new album if they stopped funding anti-LGBT groups/people. This was as of about a month or so ago, I think. In the interim, they haven't stopped, so she cut off the deal.

Without even getting into the LGBT issues, what really irritates me are the people who are mad at Gaga for trying to "limit the business/financial freedom of Target" (paraphrasing). No, she wasn't... they were perfectly free to not do what she wanted, and they didn't, so they don't get her deal. It's very simple.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

So now that "Born this Way" has been released, what do you all think about it?

I haven't bought the album, but I must admit that I'm in love with "Government Hooker."


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Oh god _what was she thinking with that cover art_


----------



## Adriane

Pathos said:


> Mostly I don't care for Born This Way because it really sounds _exactly_ like Express Yourself. And while I'm not the biggest Madonna fan, I am enough of one to go :| each time I hear Born This Way.


I realise this is really late for me to be commenting on this, but _yessss_ I am not the only one who caught this.


----------



## Tarvos

What I've heard is not as good. Damn.

I'm grumpy today.


----------



## Aobaru

So guys, I'm totally in love with "Judas". :D

_Oh oh oh oh oh I'm in love with Ju-u-das, Ju-u-das_


----------



## Michi

Heavy Metal Lover slays all your lives abut Americano kinda sucks.
Born This Way (the album) is amazing, but it's missing a bit of the catchiness of The Fame and The Fame Monster. Marry The Night and Heavy Metal Lover are my favorite tracks.
It's also on track to sell about 1.15 million in 1 week here in the US.


----------



## MentheLapin

Favourite tracks so far are Government Hooker, Black Jesus+Amen Fashion, Americano, Scheisse and Heavy Metal Lover. It's my second favourite album, next to the Scissor Sisters' Night Work (granted, I don't have _that_ many albums...)


----------



## Tailsy

My favourites on _Born This Way_ are probably 'Marry the Night', 'Fashion of His Love', 'Scheiße', 'Highway Unicorn (Road to Love)' and 'Americano'.

Still don't like 'Judas' or 'Born This Way'. *:(*


----------



## Michi

Born This Way (predictably) debuted at #1 in the UK with 215,000 copies sold in the biggest first-week sales all year and it outsold the rest of the top 10, while The Fame rose to #7 in its 124th week. In addition, Gaga has 14 songs in the top 200 right now, with 10 being from Born This Way.

#200- Alejandro
#172- Black Jesus
#171- Telephone
#150- The Queen
#140- Fashion of his love
#136- Schiesse
#126- Bad Romance
#112- Marry The Night
#97- Poker Face
#89- You and I
#68- Hair
#18- The Edge of Glory
#17- Born This Way
#9- Judas

Predictable success, but I hope it's the #2 seller of the whole year in the UK, seeing as 21 easily has the top slot locked in already. In the US it could end up surpassing 21 overall, and will surely be one of the top 3 of the year.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

So I like Born this Way, Government Hooker, Judas, Sheisse, Americano, Black Jesus, Highway Unicorn, and You and I. A lot of the other tracks are rather... forgettable. I think she could have cut down a few and gotten a much more solid album. The Fame did take me a few listens to like and I like almost every song on there, and The Fame Monster has the rare distinction of being one of the few albums (although technically it's an extension but idc) where I love every song on it. It's very solid pop and I love it so much <3

I feel like Born This Way could have been much better if she hadn't gone for 17 tracks... still, perhaps I'll need to listen to it a few times to appreciate it. It did take me like fifteen repeats of The Fame to really appreciate it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Isn't Lady Gaga that one singer who wears the weird clothes?


----------



## octobr

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Isn't Lady Gaga that one singer who wears the weird clothes?


AGAG YDAL AGAG YDAL AGAG YDAL


----------



## Zero Moment

VROOOOM said:


> AGAG YDAL AGAG YDAL AGAG YDAL


Uh.... I think I broke him? o.0


----------



## Lili

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Isn't Lady Gaga that one singer who wears the weird clothes?


*twitch*


----------



## Tarvos

Almost all lead singers wear weird clothes. That's why they're lead singers.


----------



## Michi

After a listen through _Born This Way_ from beginning to end, I say's it's severely lacking in the RedOne department. That being said, Scheiße is the best song on the album. RedOne always produces her best songs and this time is no exception.


----------



## Lili

The Edge of Glory and Judas are now my two favorite songs :D


----------



## DarkAura

here are the top pop singers from what i think

Carrie underwood
Katy Perry
Lady Gaga
someone else
someone else
someone else
someone else
someone else
someone else x 100
then miley cyrus *shudder*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Having listened to _Born This Way_...it's alright. It's nowhere near as good as _The Fame_ or _The Fame Monster_ and I'm pretty sure I can tell why. The production values just aren't there. Compare _The Fame_, with its sleek, polished sound, to _Born This Way_ and the most obvious difference is that more of the latter went in with the rough edges still on.

From what I can hear, GaGa has gotten too much creative control and no one in her entourage is willing to shoot down her bad ideas or tell her that what she's producing isn't reaching the level of perfection that she can reach.


----------



## Aobaru

TES, I'm afraid I have to disagree with you. I think _Born This Way_ is a hell of a lot better than _The Fame_, and arguably better than _The Fame Monster_. In fact, it feels more like an amalgam of the two. It has _Fame_'s brighter side with songs like "Born This Way", "Hair", "Highway Unicorn", "Bad Kids", and "The Edge of Glory"; and it has _Fame Monster_'s darker side with "Marry The Night", "Government Hooker", "Judas" (basically a copy of "Bad Romance"), "Schiesse", and "Electric Chapel". 

But yeah, just my opinion.


----------



## Aobaru

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPIbuTx7ENU

Lady Gaga at Roma Europride. Why does she have to play piano so well? ;;


----------



## Michi

Aobaru said:


> I think _Born This Way_ is a hell of a lot better than _The Fame_,


I can see this.



Aobaru said:


> and arguably better than _The Fame Monster_.


D:



Aobaru said:


> In fact, it feels more like an amalgam of the two. It has _Fame_'s brighter side with songs like "Born This Way", "Hair", "Highway Unicorn", "Bad Kids", and "The Edge of Glory"; and it has _Fame Monster_'s darker side with "Marry The Night", "Government Hooker", "Judas" (basically a copy of "Bad Romance"), "Schiesse", and "Electric Chapel".


This one makes sense to me.

The best things _Born This Way_ has running for it in competition with _The Fame_ and _The Fame Monster_ are "Heavy Metal Lover," "Judas," and "Scheiße." The album itself is really amazing, but those three are the big massive standouts. They kick everything elses' asses up, down, and around the corner. But as a whole, 17 song album, _Born This Way_ is a good bit better than _The Fame_. _The Fame_, in my opinion, was more immediately catchy and a slightly more cohesive album, but the production (although more polished) was somewhat inferior to _Born This Way_'s, especially to that of _Born This Way_'s more dance-influenced tracks. Also, _The Fame_ was just about money and sex and sequins, aside from "Brown Eyes," whereas _Born This Way_'s major underlying meanings involve self-acceptence and anti-discrimination and such. However, BOTH of those albums are nothing compared to _The Fame Monster_. _The Fame Monster_ was an absolute masterpiece on the scale of Springsteen's _Born To Run_ or Jackson's _Thriller_. Unfortunately I doubt Gaga will ever achieve that level of greatness again, but at least we have it. Also, I'm pretty sure it's near-perfection is the result of it being quite short and having no room for terrible filler junk.

Anyway, I love _The Fame_ and I really love _Born This Way_, but *Born This Way* just misses _The Fame Monster_'s level. Possible reasons: RedOne produced 50% of _The Fame Monster_, and TFM has "Monster."


----------



## Aobaru

Little Monster said:


> The best things _Born This Way_ has running for it in competition with _The Fame_ and _The Fame Monster_ are "Heavy Metal Lover," "Judas," and "Scheiße." The album itself is really amazing, but those three are the big massive standouts. They kick everything elses' asses up, down, and around the corner. But as a whole, 17 song album, _Born This Way_ is a good bit better than _The Fame_. _The Fame_, in my opinion, was more immediately catchy and a slightly more cohesive album, but the production (although more polished) was somewhat inferior to _Born This Way_'s, especially to that of _Born This Way_'s more dance-influenced tracks. Also, _The Fame_ was just about money and sex and sequins, aside from "Brown Eyes," whereas _Born This Way_'s major underlying meanings involve self-acceptence and anti-discrimination and such. However, BOTH of those albums are nothing compared to _The Fame Monster_. _The Fame Monster_ was an absolute masterpiece on the scale of Springsteen's _Born To Run_ or Jackson's _Thriller_. Unfortunately I doubt Gaga will ever achieve that level of greatness again, but at least we have it. Also, I'm pretty sure it's near-perfection is the result of it being quite short and having no room for terrible filler junk.
> 
> Anyway, I love _The Fame_ and I really love _Born This Way_, but *Born This Way* just misses _The Fame Monster_'s level. Possible reasons: RedOne produced 50% of _The Fame Monster_, and TFM has "Monster."


I think you're my new BFF :3

Yeah, TFM and BTW are pretty much on the same level for me. I mean, on the one hand, BTW is a lot more fleshed out than TFM, but TFM makes up for it with pure awesomeness. Both have two songs I consider sub-par ("Telephone", "Teeth"; "Americano", "Edge of Glory"). So, they're both great electropop albums, I love them both, and it's hard to say which one's better.

Also, yes, "Monster" is probably my favorite Gaga song. :D


----------



## Michi

Aobaru said:


> Yeah, TFM and BTW are pretty much on the same level for me. I mean, on the one hand, BTW is a lot more fleshed out than TFM, but TFM makes up for it with pure awesomeness. Both have two songs I consider sub-par ("Telephone", "Teeth"; "Americano", "Edge of Glory"). So, they're both great electropop albums, I love them both, and it's hard to say which one's better.


I think BTW is more fleshed out simply due to having twice as many songs. I think it also shows a broader range of styles. However, the music and instrumentation on TFM was just amazing and her songwriting was at its best, imo. Interestingly, Telephone was, for quite a long time, my favorite song but as of October I haven't really liked it nearly as much. I like Teeth WAY more than I used to, but it's still not one of my favorites. And how do you not love TEOG? ;.; Sure it's not the best but it's like one of the top... 7 tracks on the album? Maybe top 10 at the least? 



Aobaru said:


> I think you're my new BFF :3





Aobaru said:


> Also, yes, "Monster" is probably my favorite Gaga song. :D


These two quotes fit quite nicely together :DD


----------



## Aobaru

Little Monster said:


> And how do you not love TEOG? ;.; Sure it's not the best but it's like one of the top... 7 tracks on the album? Maybe top 10 at the least?


I dunno, it's not _bad_, but it's just not on par with the rest of the album, in my opinion.



> These two quotes fit quite nicely together :DD


We french kissed on a subway train, he tore my clothes right off, he ate my heart and then he ate my brain :3


----------



## Michi

Aobaru said:


> I dunno, it's not _bad_, but it's just not on par with the rest of the album, in my opinion.


Oh great, and the vid just premiered. Massively underwhelming. Almost boring. I think it's kind of good, but out of all her 11 singles, only the Eh Eh video was more boring. As a song though I still love it. :PP



Aobaru said:


> We french kissed on a subway train, he tore my clothes right off, he ate my heart and then he ate my brain :3


Eeeee that's my favorite part of the song <33 Right next to the part at the beginning where she says "he a-a-ate my heart out" but it's the only time she says that in full :3


----------



## Aobaru

Little Monster said:


> Oh great, and the vid just premiered. Massively underwhelming. Almost boring. I think it's kind of good, but out of all her 11 singles, only the Eh Eh video was more boring. As a song though I still love it. :PP


I think "underwhelming" is a good description. It's her dancing around an apartment block and a black guy with a saxophone. Not exactly Gaga at her most creative. :( But, the song is actually starting to grow on me in a way...


----------



## Michi

Aobaru said:


> I think "underwhelming" is a good description. It's her dancing around an apartment block and a black guy with a saxophone. Not exactly Gaga at her most creative. :( But, the song is actually starting to grow on me in a way...


I think it was, however, nice for her to sort of let the music stand on its own for once. Instead of a massive 9-minute epic like we're used to now. :P


----------



## Aobaru

Little Monster said:


> I think it was, however, nice for her to sort of let the music stand on its own for once. Instead of a massive 9-minute epic like we're used to now. :P


In a way, I guess. But I quite like her 9-minute epics ;;


----------



## Michi

Aobaru said:


> In a way, I guess. But I quite like her 9-minute epics ;;


 As do I. I miss Telephone's video ;; The song not as much though. :P


----------



## Aobaru

Little Monster said:


> As do I. I miss Telephone's video ;; The song not as much though. :P


Yeah, Telephone was pretty awesome ;) As was Bad Romance.


----------



## Michi

Well it seems I've found someone with about the same opinions of Gaga as I have. Though not as extreme of course. :D
This is good news!
In regards to the Telephone video, I loved how she looked in the "Let's Make A Sandwich" segment, as refereced in my sig. :P It's my favorite look of hers, I wich she hadn't gone so much more rocker-chick. I like the pop star half of Gaga more than rocker Gaga, but hey. I guess everyone likes something different!


----------



## Aobaru

Little Monster said:


> Well it seems I've found someone with about the same opinions of Gaga as I have. Though not as extreme of course. :D
> This is good news!


Not as extreme? Yeah, I guess I still have a non-Gaga avatar...



> In regards to the Telephone video, I loved how she looked in the "Let's Make A Sandwich" segment, as refereced in my sig. :P It's my favorite look of hers, I wich she hadn't gone so much more rocker-chick. I like the pop star half of Gaga more than rocker Gaga, but hey. I guess everyone likes something different!


I agree! Not that I don't like "Speechless" or "You and I", but I think I do prefer electropop Gaga over Queen-style rock Gaga.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I like some tracks in this album (Judas and Heavy Metal Lover) but I think the rest is sort of unremarkable. Not bad or anything, just nothing that I've really thought much of :(
The only thing that really actively bothers me is how she's just making sounds instead of making an attempt at real German in Scheisse (and also the name of the song is sort of terrible).

Also Aobaru I don't want to be rude but I noticed that your sig sometimes says 'Je ne veux pas mourir tout seule,' which is grammatically incorrect. It's either 'toute seule' in the feminine or 'tout seul' in the masculine. I'm sorry for being pedantic but I thought you might like to know!


----------



## Aobaru

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> The only thing that really actively bothers me is how she's just making sounds instead of making an attempt at real German in Scheisse (and also the name of the song is sort of terrible).


Well, she does say "I don't speak German but I can if you like"...



> Also Aobaru I don't want to be rude but I noticed that your sig sometimes says 'Je ne veux pas mourir toute seule,' which is grammatically incorrect. It's either 'toute seule' in the feminine or 'tout seul' in the masculine. I'm sorry for being pedantic but I thought you might like to know!


Yeah, I copied that from a lyrics site, probably not the supreme authority on French grammar.


----------



## Zhu Que

I have a hell of a lot of respect for Lady Gaga, but I do have to admit that _Born This Way_ didn't quite cut it for me; it seemed somewhat lackluster compared to some of her other tracks.


----------



## Aletheia

Have any of you seen/heard this yet?


----------



## Lili

^  I love it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I'm not sure why that's so funny-- because Al dressing like Lady Gaga is so disgusting it crosses the line twice or because the costumes are so brilliant (small intestine round my neck???).


----------



## Michi

I loved 'Perform This Way.' My favorite part was when he sang in French and Madonna pops up singing Express Yourself.

Speaking of Madonna (because this _is_ a thread for all pop music as stated by the OP) she's recording her new album in July! Yay! :D


----------



## Eloi

At first I thought Perform This Way crossed some sort of taste line for Weird Al's parodies, but then I realized that that was intentional, seeing how Lady Ga Ga pushes such lines all the time.


----------



## Michi

I now wish I could change my username back to Little Monster but I can't for like a month or something ;_;

ANYWAY
LAdy Gaga has been accused of scamming her fans by not donating all the proceeds of her Japan charity bracelets to Japan, while they were advertised as having all profits donated to Japan. She has also been sued due to this.

Let me be the first to call bullshit on anyone who claims that, if any scam even happened, it was Gaga herself to do any of this. The woman made $90 million last year and $62 million in 2009, she doesn't need to scam her fans. I don't believe there was any scam and I most certainly do not believe Gaga was involved in any.


----------



## Aobaru

Volcarona said:


> ANYWAY
> LAdy Gaga has been accused of scamming her fans by not donating all the proceeds of her Japan charity bracelets to Japan, while they were advertised as having all profits donated to Japan. She has also been sued due to this.
> 
> Let me be the first to call bullshit on anyone who claims that, if any scam even happened, it was Gaga herself to do any of this. The woman made $90 million last year and $62 million in 2009, she doesn't need to scam her fans. I don't believe there was any scam and I most certainly do not believe Gaga was involved in any.


HEY I bought one of those. But I trust Gaga.


----------



## Michi

Aobaru said:


> HEY I bought one of those. But I trust Gaga.


Ahhh this is stressing me. Gaga is a big role model for me and this would just be horrible, but I know she didnt do it.

EDIT:
Gaga and her legal team deny claims of any scam.


----------



## benwayshouse

she's not pop but i feel like zola jesus belongs in this discussion. for whatever reason i feel like she fits. (doesn't help that people have called her the "hipster lady gaga," although i believe that's probably the worst way you could describe her.)







check her out here

don't have much of an opinion on gaga but i absolutely love "speechless" and pretty much feel nothing when i listen to any other thing of hers.


----------



## Michi

Well Yoü and I has been confirmed as the next single. Is it just me or is this really depressing?
I hope Gaga gets her act together and releases the songs people want - Marry The Night, Scheiße, and Heavy Metal Lover, to be more specific. And if Government Hooker became a hit I would die of happiness.
Anyway, fingers are crossed that Yoü and I reaches the top ten. I'd love her to beat Mariah's streak of her first 11 singles reaching the top ten, but to break it requires Yoü and I and the next single to be top tens... And it's Yoü and I that I'm worried about.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

benwayshouse said:


> she's not pop but i feel like zola jesus belongs in this discussion. for whatever reason i feel like she fits. (doesn't help that people have called her the "hipster lady gaga," although i believe that's probably the worst way you could describe her.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check her out here
> 
> don't have much of an opinion on gaga but i absolutely love "speechless" and pretty much feel nothing when i listen to any other thing of hers.


Lady Gaga is sort of like Kraftwerk-- not that she's her failure to resonate with the listener is very much intentional. I personally find that it's best to view her the same way I view David Bowie; ie forget emotions and just listen to the music.

Of course, if you're not into her I can't blame you; still, you're missing out on one of the better products of pop music.

Zola Jesus is pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Volcarona said:


> Well Yoü and I has been confirmed as the next single. Is it just me or is this really depressing?


You and I is my favorite song on the album, so yeah, I totally disagree with you.



> I hope Gaga gets her act together and releases the songs people want - Marry The Night, Scheiße, and Heavy Metal Lover, to be more specific. And if Government Hooker became a hit I would die of happiness.


It is funny because those I don't particularly like those three. Sheisse in particular has started to become boring for me, and I don't think Heavy Metal Lover has hit potential. I love Government Hooker, one of my favorite tracks but,  like I said, hit potential.


----------



## Michi

... said:


> You and I is my favorite song on the album, so yeah, I totally disagree with you.


Oh don't get me wrong, I love the song itself. But my problem with it is that it's not a Lady Gaga single in the traditional sense. Poker Face, Just Dance, Telephone, Judas... and then You And I? It doesn't fit the style that the general pop radio listener knows as Gaga's. This could turn out to be good for her, or it could bomb on radio worse than Judas, which reached #15 on pop radio, as opposed to her 7 #1 hits and 2 #4 hits. If You And I flops, her shot at Mariah's opening streak is killed, and that streak means a lot to me. It will effectively validate her place in history, and I really want that to happen.



> ... and I don't think Heavy Metal Lover has hit potential.


T_T
Yes it does, at least I think so.... Remember Monster and Dance In The Dark? I'd hate for the most amazing tracks on this album (Heavy Metal Lover and Scheisse) to receive the same neglect. I think HML, despite it's somewhat odd structuring, could be a massive hit. I say it or Scheisse should've been the lead single, because they fit the Gaga style most closely and sounded like what most people expected from the album.



> I love Government Hooker, one of my favorite tracks but, like I said, hit potential.


I will agree with that on the basis of radio reluctance to play a song about hookers, because musically it could be a decent hit. I love it but unfortunately radio might not.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Volcarona said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I love the song itself. But my problem with it is that it's not a Lady Gaga single in the traditional sense. Poker Face, Just Dance, Telephone, Judas... and then You And I? It doesn't fit the style that the general pop radio listener knows as Gaga's.


Edge of Glory isn't really Gaga-ish for me, in fact it's almost kind of... generic. I don't mean this is in a bad way, I think it's a great song, but it doesn't have the trademark Gaga stamp on it. Yet it reached the top ten in most countries and the top twenty in Switzerland. When I went to New Orleans, I heard the damn song like three times a day blasting out of shop radios, and I definitely ran into it on a bunch of radio stations I was going through.

My point is that Gaga could release a song not identifiably "Gaga" and it could still chart. (I think Speechless could have been a hit, actually, but it's too late for that)



> This could turn out to be good for her, or it could bomb on radio worse than Judas, which reached #15 on pop radio, as opposed to her 7 #1 hits and 2 #4 hits. If You And I flops, her shot at Mariah's opening streak is killed, and that streak means a lot to me. It will effectively validate her place in history, and I really want that to happen.


I want her to get that top ten, too. However, even if she doesn't get it, it doesn't mean her chance at history is ruined. I recall hearing that Jimi Hendrix only ever scored one top 40 hit and he remains revered and famous today. 

Out of curiosity, "Eh eh (Nothing Else I can say)" failed to chart in the US. Is this single being taken into account? She has 8 top ten singles since then, so is that where the counting starts?



> T_T
> Yes it does, at least I think so.... Remember Monster and Dance In The Dark? I'd hate for the most amazing tracks on this album (Heavy Metal Lover and Scheisse) to receive the same neglect. I think HML, despite it's somewhat odd structuring, could be a massive hit. I say it or Scheisse should've been the lead single, because they fit the Gaga style most closely and sounded like what most people expected from the album.


The thing with Heavy Metal Lover is that it's sort of... heavy. I listen to it and it feels almost kind of ominous, definitely not something fun and light. It's not even fun and dark, like Bad Romance, it's just kind of dark. I like Heavy Metal Lover and after listening to it more, I've grown to love it, but I would not be too comfortable about its potential as a hit single. It's definitely very variable. "You and I" is just sort of familiar rock 'n' roll, nothing new and scary there. It's very dependable and catchy - like Edge of Glory.

Also, the beginning totally makes a not-so-veiled reference to oral sex and I'm not sure how radio stations would feel about playing a song that starts "I want your whiskey mouth all over my blonde south." 

I think Sheisse would have been a better choice if you're going for something more traditional Gaga style. Someone mentioned that the German rap was probably keeping it from being a single, and although I love the silliness of the German rap, it _is_ an unpredictable factor. Will people love it and be going "ich lieben auste bie klair" or will people go "wtf" and change the station? There's also the undeniable similarity between "Ladies' Night" and the verses of "Sheisse." The rhythm and melody are very similar. Perhaps they want to play down this similarity by not releasing it as a single and avoid uncomfortable talks of plagiarism.



> I will agree with that on the basis of radio reluctance to play a song about hookers, because musically it could be a decent hit. I love it but unfortunately radio might not.


The faux-opera introduction might deter some people, too. Other than that, I really do love it musically and lyrically.


----------



## Michi

I'll expand this post tomorrow because I'm short on time, bu I can say this;

Eh, Eh wasnt released to radio or promoted at all in the US and is not considered a single here. She has a totally consistent singles streak here, and hopefully Yoü and I at least manages #10! Though there are quite a few songs that could potentially do better as a single...


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Well it's time to revive this because fuck yeah, Lady Gaga.

Ironically, our worrying about You and I was unjustified - it reached the top ten. It was Marry The Night that killed her streak of eleven consecutive top ten hits. ;-;

Whatever. Lady Gaga is a much better songwriter than Mariah Carey, so I'm still satisfied. :D

Speaking of pop music, Ariana Grande's supposed to be releasing her album this year. Release date still unknown. Ariana y u taunt me


----------



## Michi

... said:


> Ironically, our worrying about You and I was unjustified - it reached the top ten. It was Marry The Night that killed her streak of eleven consecutive top ten hits. ;-;


It's still so painfully fresh in my memory. ;_;

I think what happened is that "The Edge of Glory" was a bit different than what people were used to from her, and then "Yoü and I" (being more or less country pop that could fit on a Shania Twain album) was radically different. So, while the latter still had limited success, the progressive alteration of what people expected sort of killed the momentum she'd established with four consecutive top 20 debuts, one of which wasn't even a single. And also she went from her least "Gaga-ish" track to one of the most typical Gaga tracks on the album, which also hurt MTN.

Interscope said in January that there were no plans to release another Born This Way single so unfortunately potential hits like "Hair" or "Schieße" will never see radio. :( I think she went about this era all wrong with singles but whatever, what's done is done!

In good news, she played a new song for Vanity Fair a month or so ago, and it has to do with Princess Diana and concepts similar to The Fame Monster. Hopefully she goes back to a less experimental, more "Fame Monster"-y sound for her next album - it was by far her best album and it would be good for her commercially, too!


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I think Marry the Nigh just didn't have a strong enough chorus. I like it, but I think Scheisse h might have Been a better choice.

I'm very excited about her new music. :)


----------

